

How to exploit the x32 recvmmsg() kernel vulnerability CVE 2014-0038 - signa11
http://blog.includesecurity.com/2014/03/exploit-CVE-2014-0038-x32-recvmmsg-kernel-vulnerablity.html

======
Aqwis
On recent versions of Ubuntu, ordinary users do not by default have access to
either System.map or any decompressed kernel images (I did however notice that
on my RHEL system they have read access to System.map), and ptmx_fops does not
appear in kallsyms. Is ensuring correct permissions on System.map and kernel
images enough to render the exploit harmless?

Edit: On second thought, given that the kernel isn't custom, using files from
another system with the same kernel is a trivial workaround.

~~~
username42
Removing read access gives an illusion of security. To avoid this false
impression, it is better to leave the permissions.

